# Trolling 2 Lines



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I've been reading a thread on an outta state forum potentially allowing 2 lines to be trolled. Very interesting thread indeed. Most concerns posted state allowing for the trolling of 2 lines will negatively impact the fisheries.

As you know here in Utah one can purchase a second license allowing for a 2nd pole. Now how one 'legally' fishes these lines is up to that angler. 

We do at times troll 4 lines. I can tell you for a fact yet anyways this hasn't resulted in multiple hooks ups at the same time. Additionally, we'll only troll 4 lines in basically calmer water. When one setup has a fish on we'll clear at least 2 lines. Usually the farthest outside line on the opposite side or on a planner won't get cleared. Thus leaving one rod not cleared.

Just curious how UWN anglers feel about allowing boat anglers to troll their legal limit of lines on all Utah waters. :| :|


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

> Should certain Utah waters be designated to only allow one rod to be trolled per angler?


Hell no! But that's just me. I troll 2 lines just about every time I go by myself and have had doubles several times at Willard with wipers and landed both fish. When running 4 lines (2 or more people fishing) I will run two off planner boards.

A limit of fish is STILL a limit of fish. Most folks that absolutely HAVE to keep what they catch will fish till they have thier legal limit regardless of the number of lines used, so the idea that there is a major negative impact on the fishery does not ring true to me. Improper handling of RELEASED fish has a much more negative impact than keeping caught fish with multiple lines; in my opinion.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I say if you wanna deal with the hassle, and you have a second pole permit, I don't give two farts in the wind how you fish with two poles.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

dubob said:


> > Should certain Utah waters be designated to only allow one rod to be trolled per angler?
> 
> 
> Hell no! But that's just me. I troll 2 lines just about every time I go by myself and have had doubles several times at Willard with wipers and landed both fish. When running 4 lines (2 or more people fishing) I will run two off planner boards.
> ...


I agree 100% with you. Additionally for us the conditions will also dictate how many lines we troll...lots of wind and/or the hordes of power squadrons we'll usually just troll 3 lines and even go down to 2-lines. IMHO like you,more fish die from improper handling then anything else...however there will be the very few that no matter how careful one is the fish just doesn't make it.

I just found this other forums comments on this topic very interesting especially the 'amount' of waters in this state and the call to arms with possibly allowing an angler to troll 2 rods...it's almost an internet lynching for anglers who have posted they like the idea of trolling 2 rods. The folks against this are like calling 'chicken little the sky is falling' all based on 'irrational fear'...from my readings this proposal probably won't pass in this state...glad I now reside in Utah.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Chaser said:


> I say if you wanna deal with the hassle, and you have a second pole permit, I don't give two farts in the wind how you fish with two poles.


Would you give 3? :O•-:


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Really? I have trolled as many a 6 lines. This kind of sticks it to the downrigger's. To me it is all in the depth of water I fish in. So one that has 4 downriggers is got to sell 2 of them? You need to asked these other forum memebers where their meat and fish come from in the store. I'm thinking it just magical appears. I just saying this cause I'm betting these people don't even fish. dang tree hungers


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Like dubob says, a limit of fish is a limit of fish.

I like to stack multiple lines on downriggers to find out what fish are hitting and their depth. After I figure them out go to on elin eper person. 

Use to run planer boards along with two trolling lines or downrigger lines. Just too complicated. Fishing should not be comlicated. The older I get, the fewer lines I run out.

I say let them use 100 lines per person....keep em all tangled up and out of my way.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I say let them use 100 lines per person....keep em all tangled up and out of my way.


I like it! :mrgreen:


----------

